# Kayak Water



## ACrowe25 (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking for calm places to go with the new kayak. I am located in Sterling Heights, but willing to travel a little. Haven't really checked out "allowed" places or is any river cool? 

For instance, I am located a few feet from the Clinton River. Can I just set in at any point and paddle? If this is an allowed river any tips where to launch, etc? 

Fishing points are also appreciated, will be trying out Stoney Creek in the next few weeks once I get everything set. Anyone ever been out there?


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

As long as you are not trespessing where you put in on the Clinton you are legal. Wear a PFD, be very careful about approaching trees blocking the the way. I would start by paddling UPSTREAM that way you never have a problem getting back. Once you know the river a little and allowing for changing current velocity, you can fish downstream, and paddle back home upstream. Enjoy. BTW there is a guy that posts some really nice pike from that stretch of river.


----------



## ACrowe25 (Apr 29, 2012)

Good idea, hopefully he will chime in here also.


----------

